# Picked up a Rift S yesterday



## Mindweaver (Jul 15, 2019)

So, I picked up a Rift S yesterday and I have to say the upgraded visuals are great. I was worried about the tracking coming from a Vive, but I have to say the tracking is really good. It's not as good as the Vive, but it's much better than I thought it was going to be. I'm being super picky when I say not as good as the Vive, because the Tracking is really good. I only had a couple of glitches, but no show stoppers. The blacks aren't as good, but in most games, it's not an issue. They are a lot better than I was expecting.

The sound from the strap is much better than I was expecting as well. It's not as good as the OG Rift or Vive DAS, but it's great not having anything on your ears. I'm still torn on wither or not I'm going to keep it or not, simply because I want the Valve Index and controllers.. lol but the high price will keep me from having it for a while. Oh, and the touch controllers are OK. I have always preferred the Vive wands over the touch controllers due to the size. I'll post more later.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 23, 2019)

I was very tempted to get a Rift Quest. I am very into full wireless mode now


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> I was very tempted to get a Rift Quest. I am very into full wireless mode now


Yea, I'm still in the window to take it back. I like the Rift S and I think it's amazing but I want wireless as well. I may end up taking it back this week to wait on the Quest to restock. I still like my Vive and while the visuals aren't as good, I can deal with it until I can get an Index. I want the new Index controllers over the Touch controllers, but not until they iron out all of the problems with the joystick. 

I can say for anyone wanting to jump into VR then the Rift S is an amazing deal for its current price. I think it's even great as an upgrade to CV1 or the OG Vive. The only bad thing I really have to say and it's not really bad.. just not great and that's the build quality. It feels cheap, but it's super light. The halo strap is removable and I bet they are working on an upgraded halo strap with better headphones like the DAS for the Vive. I even question if they can overclock the screens to get to 90, 120hz at some point. I haven't had an issue with 80hz but more options are always better. lol


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 31, 2019)

Have you tried the Rift S with games like Beat Saber that require very fast and precise controller tracking? It's my most played game on VR, the tracking speed really matters to me.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 31, 2019)

I've got a Rift S as well, it's my first headset, but so far I'm really happy with it. I've tried beat 'em all's, first person shooters and demos, and it's pretty great, tracking is good, and since the last firmware update it's gotten even better, just make sure you have enabled the beta firmware downloads in the oculus app.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 31, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> Have you tried the Rift S with games like Beat Saber that require very fast and precise controller tracking? It's my most played game on VR, the tracking speed really matters to me.


Yea, beat saber works great with it, but I still prefer the Vive in Beat Saber over the Rift S. I just need to adjust the way I play Beat Saber. In the Vive I could let blocks pass my head and still get them, but not possible with the Rift S. I wouldn't keep the Vive over the Rift S if I didn't have space.

 Honestly, though I still think the Rift S's positives out way the Vive. The clarity is great and the screen door is pretty much gone. I mean it's hard for me to see it at all and I have to stop and look at something and even then it's hard to see. I plan to 3d print the headphone mounts to upgrade the audio, but as is the sound works and it makes it very simple to swap out between people.


----------



## r9 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> So, I picked up a Rift S yesterday and I have to say the upgraded visuals are great. I was worried about the tracking coming from a Vive, but I have to say the tracking is really good. It's not as good as the Vive, but it's much better than I thought it was going to be. I'm being super picky when I say not as good as the Vive, because the Tracking is really good. I only had a couple of glitches, but no show stoppers. The blacks aren't as good, but in most games, it's not an issue. They are a lot better than I was expecting.
> 
> The sound from the strap is much better than I was expecting as well. It's not as good as the OG Rift or Vive DAS, but it's great not having anything on your ears. I'm still torn on wither or not I'm going to keep it or not, simply because I want the Valve Index and controllers.. lol but the high price will keep me from having it for a while. Oh, and the touch controllers are OK. I have always preferred the Vive wands over the touch controllers due to the size. I'll post more later.



VR is the future for sure. 
I have cheapo Pi 4K atm but I have my eye on the Samsung Odyssey+.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 31, 2019)

r9 said:


> VR is the future for sure.
> I have cheapo Pi 4K atm but I have my eye on the Samsung Odyssey+.


Nice, the Samsung Odyssey+ is a great choice. The only thing holding it back is the controllers, but if you can catch it on sale for $299 it's a great hmd.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice, the Samsung Odyssey+ is a great choice. The only thing holding it back is the controllers, but if you can catch it on sale for $299 it's a great hmd.


well the MR controller are fine ... it's the HMD that is not ... the Odyssey+ is freaking too expensive ... for me it's 650ish $ what the heck is that ... all the other MR offering are 299-350$ with controllers surely not the few "improvement" done by Samsung are worth the overprice ... if it was a HP Reverb i would almost understand (the reverb is 650$)

nonetheless happy to see that even Oculus came to inside out tracking and took windows MR idea (with some more cam added to the mix which is a good thing )

the Rift S is the one i would consider if i wanted more ... it's 499$ which is 150$ more than the price of my MR headset, but it has some good point to it


Odyssey+ 1440x1600 per eye Reverb 2160x2160 (mine 1440x1440 ) can someone remind me why the Odyssey+ has so much traction? if it was 50-100chf more than a 1st gen MR i would understand ... but not 300



thus i can't recommend it to anyone (unless as @Mindweaver say at 299$ and with controllers )


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 31, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the MR controller are fine ... it's the HMD that is not ... the Odyssey+ is freaking too expensive ... for me it's 650ish $ what the heck is that ... all the other MR offering are 299-350$ with controllers surely not the few "improvement" done by Samsung are worth the overprice ... if it was a HP Reverb i would almost understand (the reverb is 650$
> 
> nonetheless happy to see that even Oculus came to inside out tracking and took windows MR idea (with some more cam added to the mix which is a good thing )
> 
> ...


Yes, for 650 I would pick the HP Reverb over it any day, but Samsung has been offering the Odyssey+ for $299-$350 USD and if you can catch it at that price it's a great deal. Now, I wouldn't get the Reverb if I had anything less than a 2080 ti.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Yes, for 650 I would pick the HP Reverb over it any day, but Samsung has been offering the Odyssey+ for $299-$350 USD and if you can catch it at that price it's a great deal.


i see ... well for me it's not happening, not a real issue tho ... i don't particularly like Samsung as a whole (TV/Monitor division aside ...) too greedy too full of themselves. (and what they did to AKG was a nail in their coffin for me )



Mindweaver said:


> Now, I wouldn't get the Reverb if I had anything less than a 2080 ti.


that i agree ... well the Rift S is closer to standard 1st gen MR headset resolution than to the Reverb (which is why i considered it before )

actually should i curse my luck on the giveaway since MR has a bit less compatibility  (nah, "at a given horse, none should look at the teeth" )


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 24, 2019)

The Rift S is fantastic. A big improvement on the Rift.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2019)

WhiteNoise said:


> The Rift S is fantastic. A big improvement on the Rift.


Yea, the Rift S is great. It's a big improvement over the Vive as well. *Oculus Connect 6* starts today.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 25, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, the Rift S is great. It's a big improvement over the Vive as well. *Oculus Connect 6* starts today.



At 10am but I'm at work so won't be able to watch it.


----------

